# Hello any advice please?



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi guys and girls just to say hi and ask for any advice if possible?

I am looking to buy my first Audi TT and i read somewhere (that i cant find now) that in October 2002 the TT was upgraded? Can anyone point me to the upgrades that took place at that time? I've seen one on Autotrader at a garage that was registered 13 Sept 2002 - does anyone know if this will have the relevent upgrades?

Thanks for looking

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... eage=40000


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , various upgrades the most noticible is the lowered suspension and the change of grill .


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome -- a clue , but not defintive , is the grill will be 3 bar and not 5 bar, for the face lift model. 
however, post purchase some one coudl have swapped to a 3 bar grill.

TTitan (jim)


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Cool thanks for the advice. Is now a good time to buy or is anything new expected soon that will push down the prices of second hand TT's? I have a budget of around £12K and am looking to get a 02/03 model.


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry Patch but i really want one in black paint.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

paceyjg said:


> Sorry Patch but i really want one in black paint.


no problem. but once you see avus with red leather, it's just the cleanest and freshes colour combo's around ;-)

but seeing some well maintained black ones, it does look ace too.

good luck


----------

